# Sleeve Covers



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Anyone got a lead on the maker of a sleeve cover that holds up?! Not interested in French and juke isn't lasting, and maybe it's just the maker of that sleeve...


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Anyone got a lead on the maker of a sleeve cover that holds up?! Not interested in French and juke isn't lasting, and maybe it's just the maker of that sleeve...


What are you using now Howard? My SchH friends seem to like the Gappay and Schweikert. Dog Sport Gear makes a double layered Jute sleeve maybe that would last better for you working in your club? http://www.dogsportgear.com/Protection_sleeve_cover.htm


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Although you are not interested in them, I think the linen ones hold up the best. I find the jute ones made by schweikert and gappay hold up okay. 

My favorite are the ones made by Bende that have the plastic lining inside. Super easy to get on and off, and they protect your sleeve from moisture as well. Plus I like the crackling sound when they bite :-\"

Mine last quite a long time, depending on what type of dog is biting them of course...

Julie


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

I also have that linen oen from Bende. Its greate. It looks like new.
I have Jute from gapy and I think thye are bretty bad, The fal apart wery quick. 3-4 traning sissions and they are al torn up


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

andreas broqvist said:


> I also have that linen oen from Bende. Its greate. It looks like new.
> I have Jute from gapy and I think thye are bretty bad, The fal apart wery quick. 3-4 traning sissions and they are al torn up


Andreas,

I'm fortunate to live in Colorado Springs where Ray Allen is located. I've never had (or heard of) a problem with any of their covers. I got an x sleeve from "for dog trainers" which I really like. However the original sleeve cover was crap.
A french linen cover that started falling apart after one or two sessions. I had a friend who had a similar experience with their jute cover. He also liked the "for dog trainers" sleeve.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Most of the good quality covers are made from the same jute that is sold by one manufacturer. Bende is made by another jute supplier and it is not as good of quality as the others, trust me. The plastic liner in the bende covers is a good idea, but the noise will encourage some dogs to chew just to make the sleeve make noise. Use a plastic Wal mart bag as a sleeve condom and then slide on your Schwiekert or Gappay, Ray Allen, Dog Sport gear, Hard Dogs Requisites, or Signature K-9 cover and you will still have a "moisture barrier" that does not make any noise under the cover. If you are using a sleeve with a hard bite bar you will wear out covers much faster than an intermediate sleeve, or young dog sleeve, compression sleeve, or hard dogs "chomp". any of sleeves will give a little under the cover and allow the cover to move with the sleeve as it compresses. A hard trail arm will not give and the dogs teeth will cut the jute against the bar and wear it out much faster.
Of all of the Jute covers out their the Bende ones are the worst quality, many of the others are all the same. If you want a linen cover, the Ray Allen one is the best.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Howard…I know what you are going through, it seems covers are not lasting like they use too. Hell we are happy if the jute covers last two months now these days. 


So far we have had good luck with some of the Frabo covers. They are open ended and are not a pain in the ass to put on a sleeve. We just get some fishing line and taper the ends to make a nice fit. 

Dogsport gear and Allk-9 have some nice covers for the price and they don’t kill you on the S/H. The standard Ray Allen covers are easy to put on, but they at times too lose or too long for some sleeves. If you have a sleeve like the Schweikert 5980 the standard RA cover will fit it. RA can custom their covers, they don’t like to do it but they will if you order like 6 covers. We generally will have RA cut 2 inch off their cover so they fit our sleeves. 

Protecting the sleeve as Mike suggested with plastic bags helps prolong your sleeve. Another good option to use are the Fed Ex envelope (the Tyvek ones) You can pick them up at most Fed Ex drop boxes from what I heard.  
Also military waterproof bag are another good option. Mike is right about the Linen cover RA.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Mario it isn't that I'm cheap...not fully, but you are right in that within a few short months they are shot. Thanks folks I will look into them. Geoff going to call this AM.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Howard..I tell you... I am cheap when it comes to covers...at our club we have 3-4 helpers and they each have 3-4 sleeves and we all use each other sleeves. Getting new covers for every sleeve..add up quickly .


----------



## Aidelbert Tangcora (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi. Anybody tried the synthetic sleeve covers from dog sport gear?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Geoff going to call this AM.


Talk to Shelly or Ralph .. great people!


----------

